# New Rough Rider .22



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Just got a Heritage Rough Rider combo with the 4.75” barrel. What a fun little gun! It has a decent trigger, is surprisingly accurate for a budget gun, and is a heck of a lot of fun. Sure, I could have gotten a Single Six, but why spend $500 for a plinker gun? This one came with the magnum cylinder for under $200. My son has the 6.5” version and loves it.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

I have one too in the 6.5 with the 2 cylinders. Like mine a lot too.


----------

